# Direction and advice



## wishfullthinking (Nov 18, 2012)

I am going late this afternoon to buy some new puppy food for my junior, 7 months old. I know he needs better dog food but right now I am at a lose. I live on a really tight budget right now as I am a full time student. But none the less I want my baby to eat well. The puppy food my boyfriend bought for him is crap. Can someone please give me some advice on what kind of food I can get for him that I can actually afford right now? at the end of the month I will be in a better place and will be able to get something better for him.. I know it is not good for me to change his food alot but this is the best i can do for him right now.

Thanks
Nicki


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi, Nicki, and welcome to CP! What stores are near you that you can buy dog food from?


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

If you have a Tractor Supply near you Taste of the Wild is better than grocery store food and is affordable.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Welcome! Don't forget to check out websites like petflow - petfooddirect - chewys - there are others as well. But they have decent prices. My DIL orders from online sometimes. But I also found a store about 35 minutes from my house that is marginally cheaper than online so we go there about every 2months.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Hopefully you can feed raw cheaper than crap kibble?


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

For small dogs, it's actually more expensive to feed crappy kibble than it is to feed a fresh raw diet. =) There's a cheat sheet in the feeding section if you use the Search feature. Since our dogs just eat roughly 4 ounces a day (they're all around 5lbs give or take a few); and we buy most of their meat between 99c-$1/99 per pound, it's not expensive at all. Staples like chicken necks, organs, etc. are often less than $69 cents per pound around here. While I couldn't guarantee the same thing for feeding a large breed dog, I do firmly believe it's much more affordable to feed a small dog "the right way" even than feeding an inexpensive commercial food. =) Good luck!!


----------



## wishfullthinking (Nov 18, 2012)

not familiar with the raw food?? i have always been so against giving my dogs any human food. i guess you could say im clueless. lol.. i just want the best for my lil man. i am completely aware that crappy dog food creates more problems than its worth.

thanks everyone. i will just have to spend more time researching.

nicki


----------

